# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJtag Classic Software Release v2.5.1.0 ready.

## mohamed73

*EasyJtag v2.5.1.0 Released*  *GUI/CORE changes: 
- Partition resize dialog added (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]).
- Partition delete function added.
- Partition Table CRC Repair Added.
- Partition List load fixed.
- Sandisk SmartReport reading (iNAND_Extreme_SDIN9DW4 * ).
- SDHC SD Card support fixed.
- eMMC Core bugs fixed.
- Log bold font after clear log fixed.
- EasyJTAG new hardware  fw 2.02 beta added*  ** You can read description if a Sandisk SMART Report الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *New Phones/ISP eMMC pinouts  added: 
- ALCATEL OT-5020N (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- AMAZON FIRE TV (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ANDROMAX T INNOS AD682 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ARTEL AD-5 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS FONEPAD 7 K00E ME372CG (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS FONEPAD 7 ME175CG (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS FONEPAD K012 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS MEMOPAD 7 K01A (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS MEMOPAD 7 ME70CX (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS TF700T (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS ZENFONE 5 T00F (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS ZENFONE 5 T00P KL (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- DNS P102G (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- FLY LIFE CONNECT 10.1 3G (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC 8S (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC 8X (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC BUTTERFLY X920E PL99300 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 200 PO60100 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 600 PO49110 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 601 DUAL SIM (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 610 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 616 DUAL SIM NAVY (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 626 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE 626N (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE C PL01100 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE D618W (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE EYE M910N (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DESIRE V REV02M-B (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC DROID INCREDIBLE 2 ADR6350 PG32100 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC EVO 3D X515M SHOOTER PG86300 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE 802D PN075200 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE DS PN07710 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE M4 MINI (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE M5 MINI (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE M8 OP6BIMG (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE MINI 2 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE MINI 601N PO58200 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE MINI (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC ONE V T320E PK76100 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC SENSATION XE Z715E PG58130 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC T329D (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND G600 HONOR PRO U8950 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND G6-U10 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND G730-U10 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND MT7-L09 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND Y300-100 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI C8812 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI C8813D (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI C8813Q (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI C8950D (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI G520 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI HONOR 4X CHE2-L11 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI T8620 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI U8825D (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI U9200 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI Y300 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI Y550-L03 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- JIAYU JY-F1 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- KARBONN A9P (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO A1000L-F (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO A3000-H (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO B6000 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LENOVO S898T (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG D290AR (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG D390 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG F350S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG F460L (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG H343 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG K600 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG LS665 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA MZ608 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1021 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1032 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- NOKIA LUMIA 635 RM-975 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- OPPO R1100 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- OPPO R3007 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-I9060M (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-I9080L (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SHV-E210L (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-A500M (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G3812 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G530BT (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J500F (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A760S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY LT26 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY XPERIA M2 D2303 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY XPERIA Z2 C6503 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- XIAOMI MI3W (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE V811 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout )*

----------

